# Feeding ??'s



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have been feeding my 4 p's everyday since i got them. I have 2 -- 4"-5" caribas, and 2--6" Terns. I give them feeders now and then, but usually i give them 2 beefheart cubes and 2 pretty big shrimps cut up. For the first few days as soon as the food floated down near them they attacked it. But in the last few days they dont seem as hungry. The food will fall to the bottom and sit for a while, my pleco will eat some, maybe one or two of them will take a little. But they arent as aggressive and hungry as they were. Is this normal? Am i feeding them too much? Should i feed them every other day instead? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, I have no set schedule. I feed my pygos every other day, sometimes every 3 days, sometimes every day. They attack food as soon as it is tossed in. I would not advise this with smaller pygos, or a serra shoal, but when pygos get a bigger...5"+, changing things up works for me. I think it keeps them off guard because they never know when the next meal is comming so they never leave any behind. I also change up the amount I feed. I never measure out the food, but sometimes i put in a lot and sometimes I will put in a little.
I would suggest you try different things, but this works for me.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Cool, thanks! I will try spacing out the feedings and making them at different times.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> Cool, thanks! I will try spacing out the feedings and making them at different times.


 that is a good idea but try many diffrent things.ive had my p's for a little over a month and still figuring out the feeding schedule


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Feeding schedules consists of different varieties every week for them not to get used to just one kind. And once before work, once before sleep!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Well, I have no set schedule. I feed my pygos every other day, sometimes every 3 days, sometimes every day. They attack food as soon as it is tossed in. I would not advise this with smaller pygos, or a serra shoal, but when pygos get a bigger...5"+, changing things up works for me. I think it keeps them off guard because they never know when the next meal is comming so they never leave any behind. I also change up the amount I feed. I never measure out the food, but sometimes i put in a lot and sometimes I will put in a little.
> I would suggest you try different things, but this works for me.


 Agreed. Feeding larger pygos every day really isn't necessary.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

not to mention it turns them into crazy sh*t factorys.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I was under the impression that they should be fed everyday.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I feed my Caribas and Rhom every other day or every 2 days, depending of what kind of food i used last time...if it was large feeders or a lot of food more time...if it was small feeders or a little...!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i feed my p's once aday ,every other day..as mention they poop awhole when fed alot...


----------

